# xmod skyline loded with everything 45$ shipped



## tarnold (Jul 10, 2004)

*xmod 350 z loded with everything 45$ shipped*

xmod nissan 350x full bearings, shocks all wheel drive kit ,mod motor,body kit,shocks,upgrade springs,controller , great shape around 200$ invested asking 45$ shipped i take pay pal and money order.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

u need to check out the swap & sell, dude!


----------

